# E da stamattina....



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2012)

Ieri sera tornando a casa trovo Mattia seduto all'indiana in terra, circondato da fogli. Grafici e gatti.
-Da questa sera tu sei Roky e io Apollo, il tuo allenatore...- ha detto prendendo in mano fogli, spostando gatti e fumando.-La parola d'ordine è: resistere.-
Ho appoggiato la borsa in terra, mi sono tolta le scarpe e  seduta in mezzo ai gatti prendendo in mani fogli a casaccio.-Roky e Apollo?-
-Esatto Rokina esatto. Tieni, qui c'è tutto quello che devi fare. Il tuo allenamento.-
 Prendo il foglio e leggo.

1) Tebe prende aspettativa immediata dal lavoro.
2) Tebe si dedica completamente al flop.
3) Tebe deve occuparsi del profilo facebook del flop.
4) Tebe può anche piangere ma intanto deve tirare fuori tutte le sue arti commerciali e comunicative per il flop.
5) Mattia si occuperà gestione casa, felini e di mantenere Tebe oltre a portarle tutte le mattine il caffè a letto per renderla di buon umore quando arriverà dal flop.
6) Tebe si occuperà dei ricci e di tutti gli altri skifidor ospiti TEMPORANEI (il fatto che siamo un ostello per tutti gli animali del bosco non riesco a mandarla giù)
7) Varie ed eventuali
8) Mattia si impegna ad imparare a fare il cunnilingus come si deve così da rendere felice e rilassata Tebe.

Ho appoggiato il foglio sopra un gatto -Mattia mi rimetto a piangere...-
-Fai pure. Non mi fai pena Satanella. Obiezioni?-
-Facebook...non mi piace, mi rompo il cazzo...io sono bloggosa, facebook davvero mi fa cagare...-
-Obiezione respinta. Sei la migliore comunicatrice che conosca.-
-Però...-
-Muta. Altro?-
-Io dentro il flop a tempo pieno? Non credo sia una buona idea...-
-Sbagli. Certo...è come vedere Carla Bruni fare l'allibratore in un incontro di boxe fuori legge, ma sei flessibile. Saprai gestire tutto al meglio ne sono certo. E comunque ci sarò anche io. Appena finisco di lavorare  vengo da te. Problemi zero. Vuol dire che saremo stanchi in due. Sai da vecchi quanto potremo risposarci? Pensa. Io e te in una baita in montagna. Tu tutto il giorno a scrivere,guardare i siti porno, curare piante,leggere, cucinare e spaventare i preti e bambini della zona. Io a dedicarmi al mio allevamento di siamesi razza antica e norvegesi delle foreste, giocare a poker guardare su youporn quelle con le tette grandi, farmi qualche birra in paese e via discorrendo. Perchè fai la faccia terrorizzata Tebe?-
-Allevamento...di...gatti?- mi sono guardata intorno. Ho cominciato a contarli. A sette mi sono fermata.
Circondata. Sono sempre circondata da felini con gli occhi lunghi che fanno le fusa.
Ci sono delle sere sul divano, soprattutto in inverno, che sono tutti li. Anche quelli che non consociamo. Tutti a fare le fusa. Tanto che quasi per sentirci io e Mattia dobbiamo urlare.
-Si Satanella, allevamento di gatti.-
-Posso sempre ucciderti e simulare un incidente.-
-E no. Lascerò scritto che se mi capita qualcosa sei sicuramente tu. Basta che guardano cosa leggi e sei fottuta. Allora Tebe...cosa ne dici del piano?-

Io non ci credo più al flop. Il dispendio di energie e soldi, di notti insonni, di stanchezza oltre limite...insomma...davvero...è troppo.
Ma ieri sera Mattia ha dato come una sferzata al mio negativismo, perchè è sempre stato lui il negativo e invece adesso...
-Io ci credo ancora Tebe. Ci credo. Te l'ho già detto. Siamo in due. Tira fuori le palle e sorridi. Ci diamo tempo fino a fine settembre. Questo è il limite. ma non posso crederci solo io perchè non ho le capacità tue ma insieme secondo me siamo l'incastro perfetto. Poi l'ultima parola ce l'hai tu, quindi...Dormici sopra, oggi non è giornata...-

Ci ho dormito sopra.
Mi sono svegliata, ho fatto la doccia. Mi sono avvolta di Chanel 5. Jeans. Una maglietta blu tipo canottiera a costine. Scarpe basse. Trucco nero come al solito. Ciglia super flappose (questa volta tutto resistente all'acqua, visto che ho la lacrima facile).
I capelli...va beh...i capelli ormai. Incommentabili. Mattia  mi chiama Chioma hard tanto che sto pensando seriamente di tagliare tutto corto.
Sono andata in cucina  e c'era già un caffè triplo sul tavolo.
-D'accordo Mattia. Da stamattina tempo pieno al flop.-
Mi ha fatto un sorriso grande come il sole.

Ok. Sono qui.
Mi dedicherò quasi a tempo pieno al flop fino a settembre. Vediamo.

Nel frattempo la mia guest star è diventata arancione Pippi Calzelunghe, quindi stasera devo tinteggiarla.
Pensavo nera a pois bianchi, ma Cattivik me l'ha sconsigliato perchè avendo il cameltoe, i pois ingrassano.




Maleducato.






.


----------



## geko (16 Giugno 2012)

Posso aggiungere un consiglio al piano d'azione??

Smettila di chiamarlo _Flop_. Dagli un altro nome, no? Che so... _Flap_ è già preso, inventati qualcosa!!! :up:

Cia' Tebina e in bocca al lupo (e speriamo che almeno lui ci sappia fare col cunnilingus! ).


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3485 ha detto:
			
		

> Posso aggiungere un consiglio al piano d'azione??
> 
> Smettila di chiamarlo _Flop_. Dagli un altro nome, no? Che so... _Flap_ è già preso, inventati qualcosa!!! :up:
> 
> Cia' Tebina e in bocca al lupo (e speriamo che almeno lui ci sappia fare col cunnilingus! ).


Hai ragione!!!! Da oggi si chiamerà Flap!!!! Bravo! 
Mattia è scarso in cunnilingus...tanto quanto me con i soffocotti.

Un disastro...


----------



## Leda (16 Giugno 2012)

Quasi sicuramente Mattia bluffa sulle sue capacità di resistenza e resilienza, ma al contrario è assolutamente convincente su questi due punti:
a) nel suo essere tenerissimo;
b) nella conoscenza e nella fiducia che ripone nelle risorse che hai *tu*.

Quindi, c'mon baby: esci e combatti.
E torna vincitrice.


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi;bt3487 ha detto:
			
		

> Quasi sicuramente Mattia bluffa sulle sue capacità di resistenza e resilienza, ma al contrario è assolutamente convincente su questi due punti:
> a) nel suo essere tenerissimo;
> b) nella conoscenza e nella fiducia che ripone nelle risorse che hai *tu*.
> 
> ...


Si. E' teneressimo (ma sa diventare stronzo davvero) e si. Ripone fiducia nelle mie risorse.
Comunque adesso sono al Flap. E mi sto dedicando al profilo facebooki. E mi sono già rotta il cazzo a manetta.
Bene. Sono tornata.
:kungfu:


----------



## Flavia (16 Giugno 2012)

che tenere Mattia
Tebe per te:
:abbraccio:


----------



## Cattivik (17 Giugno 2012)

Ecco uno fa del bene... Dispensa buoni consigli... E si prende del maleducato...

Fai fai i pois e poi se Mattia si trova bloccato nel connicoso perché gli va insieme la vista ti ricorderai di me... 

Cattivik

P.S. Ma anche se sei a tempo pieno sul flipper ci vediamo ancora a pranzo qualche volta vero...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Giugno 2012)

> spaventare i preti e bambini


mi hai fatto spruzzare lo schermo :rotfl:


----------

